# Chorale



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

A short chorale piece for piano that developed out of some harmonies I was working with.

View attachment Hexachord Chorale.mp3


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nice harmonies and good work. I think it could use some smoothing out with some movement in the inner voices as the texture starts to sound a little stodgy and monotonous after awhile. For example, if what we are hearing are quarter notes, then put some stepwise movement in eighths here and there in the voices (especially in the inner ones). See Bach's O Sacred Head choral from St. Matthew's Passion, for example.


----------

